# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  2 Weken ongesteld!

## Elisunn

Met carnaval heb ik de pil doorgeslikt en had ik per ongeluk die strip bij mijn vriend laten liggen.. nu heb ik er 1 niet kunnen slikken en heb ik die binnen 12u ná het vergeten nog ingenomen.. nu werd ik 3 dagen erna ongesteld!
Nou ik dacht, dat kan natuurlijk.. op aanraden van mijn tante heb ik gewoon die strip afgeslikt (moest nog 8 dagen).. daarna was ik nog steeds ongesteld!
toen heeft ze mij aangeraden gewoon een nieuwe strip te beginnen en kijken hoe het dan zou gaan.. nu heb ik dagen dat ik erg ongesteld ben! of dat er donker rood bloed is.. zelfs een dag bijna niets tot niets.. net zoals gister.. vandaag wéér echt rood bloed! Wat moet ik nou doen..?
moet er nu nog ongeveer 8 slikken.. gewoon afwachten tot mijn stopweek? En kijken hoe het er na die week uitziet?

Heb ook al gehoord dat misschien mijn pil te licht is..

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Elisunn,

Heb je hiervoor al meerdere malen problemen gehad met je pil? Als dat het geval is zou het idd kunnen dat je pil te licht is, als dit de eerste keer is hoeft dat niet persé.

Wat het probleem bij jou is dat is denk ik dat je lichaam nu even helemaal ontregeld is door het doorslikken en die vergeten pil. Was dit de eerste keer dat je de pil doorgeslikt hebt?
Je kunt het beste nu gewoon je pilstrip afmaken tot je volgende stopweek, het is dus even afwachten wanneer je bloedingen stoppen, dit is niet vooraf te bepalen. Waarschijnlijk kan je lichaam er ook niet goed tegen wanneer je een strip doorslikt, de bloedingen waar je nu last van hebt zijn waarschijnlijk ook doorbraakbloedingen omdat je in weze 1 menstruatie overgeslagen hebt. 

Dus gewoon wachten tot je stopweek, het zou best kunnen dat juist dan het bloeden stopt, maar dan begin je gewoon weer met een nieuwe pilstrip na de stopweek.

Hoop je hiermee wat informatie gegeven te hebben!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Elisunn

Dit is inderdaad de 1e keer dat ik hem doorslik!
Ben nu wel gelukkig een beetje opgelucht hoor, heel erg bedankt!
Hopen dat het dan weer goed gaat :Smile: 
heb inderdaad al meerdere keren gehoord dat hij misschien te licht was..
bedantk hoor!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Elisunn,

Geen dank hoor! Gewoon even afwachten hoe het loopt, en hou je ons op de hoogte? 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Elisunn

@ Sylvia93

ben niet meer ongesteld hoor! dus weer helemaal top!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Elisunn,

Dat is goed nieuws! Mooi  :Smile:

----------


## coba

goede morgen 
ik ben langer dan 2weken ongesteld en heb onzetten veel mijn aan mijn onder rug 
ik gebruikt levonorgetrel/ethinylestradiol maar helpt niet
moet ik voor mijn rug naar een fycio.

----------

